# Sword-related accidents



## Swordlady (Aug 22, 2006)

I think this webpage has been mentioned on this forum before, but I think it's worth bringing up again, especially in light of all the crazy sword videos popping up as of late: http://www.tsuki-kage.com/darwin.html


----------



## pstarr (Aug 22, 2006)

It seems there is no cure for stupidity...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 22, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> It seems there is no cure for stupidity...


 
Yes, and the other universal principle is that accidents due happen.
Due not take things for granted.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> It seems there is no cure for stupidity...


 
Yes there is, its called Sword Related Accidents  

What the heck are people thinking!? 

What, since swords are not used in wars anymore there not dangerous.

What a pack-o-idiots


----------



## howard (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a comment about the story about the Hapkido "grand master" who cut his partner's head open.

Hapkido as taught by Choi Young Sool did not generally include sword techniques.  Some Hapkido Kwan heads, ours included, have added a separate sword curriculum.  In our case, it's an entirely separate art.

We practice with the diligence and respect of a typical Iaido dojo.  Attention to safety is paramount.  The only thing we cut is tatami, and it is supported by a cutting stand, not held by another student.  Just like tameshigiri in traditional Iaido.

As the link proves, there are way too many unsafe sword practices around, but I wouldn't want anybody to think that the story about the Hapkido person is typical of Hapkido.  It certainly is not.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 22, 2006)

The only accident I've had with a sword is when I got one I ordered via UPS and excitedly opened it and pulled it out and promptly cut a big gouge in my ceiling.  It's still there too.

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Aug 22, 2006)

I hear ya Jeff...I did that with a bokken at my old school.   The ceilings were a bit low


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> The only accident I've had with a sword is when I got one I ordered via UPS and excitedly opened it and pulled it out and promptly cut a big gouge in my ceiling. It's still there too.
> 
> Jeff


 
Never had an accident with a sword myself.... however there is a plumber that could refute that statement.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 22, 2006)

I witnessed something like that back in 1983 at Dale Tompkins eastern regionals tournament at the Mongomery County Community College. During a Demo an Instructor was to fight off some of his students dressed as ninja. The fight set demo was ok, not very traditional for Katana work from what I have seen. At one point the Instructor did not get his blade up in time and caught an aluminum katana blade right above his hairline & forehead. He started to bleed and his students backed off worried, he just grunted, wiped with blood and licked it in a Bruce Lee imitation. He urged his students to finish the demo sequence, and they completed the demo as Med team members approached him and escorted him off the gym floor to a round of appluase for finishing the demo injured. Moments later as he and the med team reached the gym doors, everyone gasped as they noticed him pass out and was proped onto a ambulance cart and taken off quickly.I never knew what happened to that man. People say their is no harm in those demoing weapons without structured combat proven techniques/skills/safety. No-one woorries untill it is their kid injured in such an unsafe practice of weapons PLAY!  Forgive the text change, I have the monkeys paw. LOL.​


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 23, 2006)

I cut my hand open with an unsharpened Iato.  I was practicing re-sheathing it, and caught the webbing of my hand with the tip which was not blunt enough, and tore it open and gashed the back of my hand a bit.  I was 17 at the time, and I still have a scar from it... so its possible to have accidents, even if you are using "safe" weapons, or good practice habits.​


----------



## xMarishltenx (Sep 20, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> I cut my hand open with an unsharpened Iato.  I was practicing re-sheathing it, and caught the webbing of my hand with the tip which was not blunt enough, and tore it open and gashed the back of my hand a bit.  I was 17 at the time, and I still have a scar from it... so its possible to have accidents, even if you are using "safe" weapons, or good practice habits.​



if you were practicng good habits while sheathing you wouldn't have cut your hand. The tip or the edge is not supposed to make contact with your hand at all. 

anyway, no accidents yet, but I did scratch my left upper arm while doing a Marui draw; I had just gotten a new...LONGER...sword and wasn't used to the length. My sensei, however, showed me HIS Marui draw scars from previous years or decades and i didn't feel like such a fool after all.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

xMarishltenx said:


> if you were practicng good habits while sheathing you wouldn't have cut your hand. The tip or the edge is not supposed to make contact with your hand at all.
> 
> anyway, no accidents yet, but I did scratch my left upper arm while doing a Marui draw; I had just gotten a new...LONGER...sword and wasn't used to the length. My sensei, however, showed me HIS Marui draw scars from previous years or decades and i didn't feel like such a fool after all.



Good point about the tip and the edge *not* making contact with your hand.  Which JSA do you practice?

By the way, welcome to Martial Talk.    If you haven't yet, how about posting an introduction thread in the Meet and Greet forum?


----------

